# This is the kind of nonsense that annoys me.



## VentureForth (Jul 29, 2008)

Check out Brunswick Golden Isles Airport. Be sure to sit through the slideshow of the facility. I am a flight instructor and was on my way home from a flight instructor refresher course in Jacksonville (didn't take the train, dang it). Anyway, this airport was on the way home, so I figured I'd stop by and see if they had aircraft to rent.

Well, this is what I saw. A beautiful spanish tile airport with a grandiose entry way and interior. A full up TSA screening area inside and snack bars plus two rental car booths.

Now, this airport has three Delta flights in and out per day. The aircraft they use are all CRJ-200 and carry a maximum capacity of 50 persons each. So, three flights, 50 in and 50 out on each, max pax travelling through here is around 300 per day. Max capacity would be about 108,000 per year serviced at this part time airport. Somehow I don't think every flight is busting at the seams.

Actual boardings and alightings in Savannah was about 1/2 that which is probably close to what the actual numbers in Brunswick are. Atlanta's numbers in 2007 were up to 97,594.

Needless to say, the facilities in Savannah and Atlanta are no where CLOSE to what this beautiful airport offer. Jacksonville comes a bit closer, but still not there. And we all know that Delta isn't paying for this facility.

Amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Check out Brunswick Golden Isles Airport. Be sure to sit through the slideshow of the facility. I am a flight instructor and was on my way home from a flight instructor refresher course in Jacksonville (didn't take the train, dang it). Anyway, this airport was on the way home, so I figured I'd stop by and see if they had aircraft to rent.
> Well, this is what I saw. A beautiful spanish tile airport with a grandiose entry way and interior. A full up TSA screening area inside and snack bars plus two rental car booths.
> 
> Now, this airport has three Delta flights in and out per day. The aircraft they use are all CRJ-200 and carry a maximum capacity of 50 persons each. So, three flights, 50 in and 50 out on each, max pax travelling through here is around 300 per day. Max capacity would be about 108,000 per year serviced at this part time airport. Somehow I don't think every flight is busting at the seams.
> ...


It is gorgeous. Isn't there a small jet manufacturing facility like Gulfstream in the area? Brunswick does have one of the fastest growing deep water ports in the country and is near one of the fastest growing retirement communities (St. Mary's), but the nearby presence of the small jet manufacturer _may_ account for such a nice airport. It's hard to make the jump to comparing it to Hartsfield-Jackson, but compare it to the very ugly, but busy, PDK, and you're right.


----------



## haolerider (Jul 29, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Check out Brunswick Golden Isles Airport. Be sure to sit through the slideshow of the facility. I am a flight instructor and was on my way home from a flight instructor refresher course in Jacksonville (didn't take the train, dang it). Anyway, this airport was on the way home, so I figured I'd stop by and see if they had aircraft to rent.
> Well, this is what I saw. A beautiful spanish tile airport with a grandiose entry way and interior. A full up TSA screening area inside and snack bars plus two rental car booths.
> 
> Now, this airport has three Delta flights in and out per day. The aircraft they use are all CRJ-200 and carry a maximum capacity of 50 persons each. So, three flights, 50 in and 50 out on each, max pax travelling through here is around 300 per day. Max capacity would be about 108,000 per year serviced at this part time airport. Somehow I don't think every flight is busting at the seams.
> ...


I don't have a problem with this facility at all. That area is growing by leaps and bounds and it is primarily based on the increase in transportation facilities in the area - airports and deep water port in Brunswick. The tourism/hotel/resort industry in the general area is massive and is almost entirely high-end hotels, resorts, private islands, etc. There will be more industry relocating to the area, based on both the airport facilities and the port, so they are the engines for growth. Too bad there are not better passenger rail facilities, but the freight traffic is massive.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 29, 2008)

Guest said:


> It is gorgeous. Isn't there a small jet manufacturing facility like Gulfstream in the area? Brunswick does have one of the fastest growing deep water ports in the country and is near one of the fastest growing retirement communities (St. Mary's), but the nearby presence of the small jet manufacturer _may_ account for such a nice airport. It's hard to make the jump to comparing it to Hartsfield-Jackson, but compare it to the very ugly, but busy, PDK, and you're right.


Gulfstream has one hangar there. They do completions work. The main facility is in Savannah. There is considerable corporate travel through there, but they don't use the terminal - only the three daily ASA/Delta flights do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > It is gorgeous. Isn't there a small jet manufacturing facility like Gulfstream in the area? Brunswick does have one of the fastest growing deep water ports in the country and is near one of the fastest growing retirement communities (St. Mary's), but the nearby presence of the small jet manufacturer _may_ account for such a nice airport. It's hard to make the jump to comparing it to Hartsfield-Jackson, but compare it to the very ugly, but busy, PDK, and you're right.
> ...


Not arguing with you but trying to understand your point... on the federal payroll would be the TSA and any FAA folks. The land may have come through a gift from somewhere- county or individual. The facilities may have been built through municipal or special purpose bonds put out by Glynn County and purchased by anyone wanting to hold munis in their portfolios. I don't think that airports are normally built by Uncle Sam. Correct me where you know differently. Usually, the vendors have bid on their spots. Takeoff/Landing fees go somewhere. The county may be providing the upkeep on the facility.

At PDK (a relief airport to Hartsfield-Jackson): "_The airport has __*averaged*__ about 228,000 operations (take-offs & landings) __*per year *__over the past 30 years."_ (from their website). It sits on the old Fort Gordon property but is probably self-funded. It's not a very large place. Tell me how this and the Glynn County airport use federal funds?

I think I need to check how Hartsfield-Jackson's new 5th terminal was financed. I know the vendors are bidders.

Add to the amenities above is the ongoing skirmish to develop the nearby common man's island, Jekyll, that is drawing a fight across Georgia as we speak.

Having said all of that...give me a train to evacuate from this area versus an airplane anytime. These are coastal areas. The interstate runs pretty much parallel to the ocean (but further inland). The old coastal highway (17?) lies even lower and runs through old rice plantation area, lots of wetlands.

I'll be the first to ride an Amtrak, Atlanta to Brunswick route!


----------

